# Problem beim Starten von Guildwars



## schalliknalli (14. Mai 2011)

Ich habe ein Problem: Wenn ich Guildwars starte, lädt es ganz normal. Aber danach öffnet es mir nicht die Loginpage. Könnt ihr mir helfen??


----------



## ODF (14. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

aktualisiere mal komplett deine GW Version. Dazu musst du in der Verknüpfung der gw.exe " -image" schreiben  (Siehe Bild). Wenn sich das Spiel komplett aktualisiert hat musst du den Zusatzbefehl wieder löschen um das Spiel über diese Verknüpfung starten zu können. Wenn du eine alte DirectX 8 Grafikkarte nutzt musst du den Befehl " -dx8" hinzufügen.

Wenn das alles nicht klappt wirst du es mit einer Neuinstallation versuchen müssen.

Gruß, ODF




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

